# Ikea style storage unit( new pics added)



## johnf (2 May 2010)

My daughter asked me to make a storage system to fit her congested kitchen so we designed and came up with this . 

It fits round a external corner floor to ceiling so had to be made in two parts and joined on the corner 

I am waiting for the colour so i can paint it and install then finished YIPEE :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (2 May 2010)

Excellent John. That looks like a complex job. Looking forward to seeing it with the colour.


----------



## ByronBlack (2 May 2010)

That's fantastic, that looks like it must have tested anyones patience. Good work!


----------



## Chems (2 May 2010)

That does look great! What is the method of construction, is that dominos I can see?


----------



## johnf (2 May 2010)

Chems":3pzt8lfd said:


> That does look great! What is the method of construction, is that dominos I can see?



Dowells
I used a joint genie some blind and some right through and yes it does test your patience


----------



## petermillard (3 May 2010)

Very neat. No back to it though - or is that just not fitted yet? Hope the walls are nice and true otherwise - I wouldn't fancy scribing all that lot to fit a wobbly wall 

Pete


----------



## johnf (3 May 2010)

petermillard":2434k4tc said:


> Very neat. No back to it though - or is that just not fitted yet? Hope the walls are nice and true otherwise - I wouldn't fancy scribing all that lot to fit a wobbly wall
> 
> Pete



The walls are ok the idea is the paint is the same colour as the walls to lessen the impact


----------



## TrimTheKing (3 May 2010)

Looks good.

Can we get some pics when it lands in situ as well please?


----------



## Woodchips2 (3 May 2010)

Looks good John. What thickness MDF did you use?

Even in two pieces it looks a heavy bit of furniture to move. Watch your back! I've used IKEA units of a similar design with dowelled joints but they were a lot thicker material and very heavy to get into position. Managed to slip a disc!

Regards Keith


----------



## Lester Burnham (6 May 2010)

Hi John,
Coincidentally having just read about your project I was approached to make a very similar unit, albeit with different sized storage spaces. I was wondering how to make the joints as my usual method of biscuits and screws wont work as they need to be invisible.
Would you recommend the Joint Genie for the job? I had not heard of it before your post. It seems a lot less outlay than buying a domino and quite simple to use according to the manufacturers.

Very nice job by the way.

Thanks.
LB


----------



## BradNaylor (6 May 2010)

petermillard":1berv2cq said:


> Very neat. No back to it though - or is that just not fitted yet? Hope the walls are nice and true otherwise - I wouldn't fancy scribing all that lot to fit a wobbly wall
> 
> Pete



Wot he said!

I'd put backs on in 6mm MDF painted the colour of the walls.

Looks good, though.


----------



## joiner_sim (6 May 2010)

Looks great, and the way you've made it is similar to the way we make things at the workshop. 

LB - a dowelling jig can be a cheap price, however industrially there are much more expensive bits of kit available! http://www.delmac.com/product_hbd1300.htm This machine is far superior to the one we have at our workshop, the one we have is a basic horizontal setup with adjustable fence, and foot pedal operated.


----------



## johnf (6 May 2010)

LB 

the joint genie is a really useful bit of kit loads cheaper than a domino easy to use I used 50mm long dowels for the cross joints and 30mm for the end joints 

Brad the walls are nice and true so no back needed (looks good though) high praise from the MDF maestro 

Keith mdf is 18mm and yes it weighs a ton good job it's in two bits


----------



## johnf (17 May 2010)

unit finished and fixed it was dificult to get far enough away to get good pics


----------



## OPJ (17 May 2010)

Very tidy. An excellent storage solution for the space.


----------



## adzeman (17 May 2010)

I don't know John I thought the pictures showed off the units very well, your daughter must be proud.


----------



## Chems (17 May 2010)

Thats great, that type of painted, portable to fix, hidden fixing method furniture is sometimes harder than fine furniture and you've done a great job!


----------



## Einari Rystykaemmen (18 May 2010)

OPJ":3t3iva6i said:


> Very tidy. An excellent storage solution for the space.



Second that, nice work. 8)


----------

